# five lug conversion...



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

i am kinda new to this forum and i was wondering a few things. i know u can do a five lug conversion on a non-SE 240....do u only need the SE wheel hubs? or do u need more? and also i am wanting to do a 300ZX TT brake conversion and i was wondering what all would i need. i would really apperciate the help


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

to do the brake conversion i believe you need the 5 lug.. but if u wanna know about the 5 lug conversion SCC nov 2002 issue should help ( look under project silvia) go to www.sportcompactcarweb.com ... or you could just get a 5 lug adapter but for the brakes i think you need the whole conversion.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

whoops... You need more to... then just the wheel hubs .. you need other stuff .. its explained in the scc issue i mentioned


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

thanks man. i have been talking to a few people about it and it doesnt seem to hard to do. but i will also look into that article u suggested
thanks for ur help


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

It's not all that hard, but it's kinda expensive. Also, I would reccomend putting the Z's aluminum upright in place of the iron 240 one. Save you some weight, and its pretty cool. You just have to make sure that you get a fork style lower shock mount.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

if you're gonna do both of these you may as well just get 300ZX hubs with the brakes instead of trying in vain to find S14 SE hubs.


----------

